# [SOLVED] The GIMP Move problem



## kc bones (Jul 15, 2008)

I have been using the Gimp for well over a year. Recently, after not using the tool for several weeks, I found that I was no longer able to move a selection. That is, selecting and then using Ctrl-Alt to drag the selection no longer worked. Shift-Alt doesn't work either. Furthermore, using the Move tool with the Selection option doesn't work. I even updated to the latest version - 2.4.6. This behavior occurs even after a reboot, then running the Gimp with no other apps running. The Ctrl key works for other functions, like undo - ctrl-z. I also tried a new keyboard. 

I feel I must have checked a box or radio button at some point, to disable this basic functionality. The tool is obviously useless without it. 

Any ideas or suggestions greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## qbawl (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: The GIMP Move problem*

Aidan, at this site can probably help you. He's better with The Gimp than anyone else of whom I'm aware. You may even find an answer just browsing the site.

Sorry, that's the best I can offer. I'm lucky when I can improve an image even slightly using iPhoto! LOL


----------



## kc bones (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: The GIMP Move problem*

Thanks qbawl, that looks like a good resource. Turns out my problem was pilot error :embarased. I forgot that you have to hit Enter after making a selection. :sigh:


----------

